

Display resolutions maths - calculator and tables - DabAsteroid
https://dotforward.de/sslkunde/beta.unclassified.de/projekte/displayresolution/?diagonal=14.1&resh=1024&resv=768

======
DabAsteroid
Sample computation:

Input:

    
    
      Diagonal: 14.1 inch 
      Resolution: 1024 × 768 pixels
    

Output:

    
    
      Diagonal: 35.8 cm 
      Size: 28.7 × 21.5 cm, 0.8 Megapixels 
      Resolution: 90.8 dpi 
      Pixel pitch: 0.280 mm 
      Aspect ratio: 4:3 
      Viewing distance: 50 - 70 cm

